
Sudden drop of number of contributors in the Linux Kernel since August 2018 - antpls
https://www.openhub.net/p/linux/contributors/summary
======
antpls
Which coincides with the announcement of Linus's break one month later,
Samsung's Open Source Group restructuration's announcement and IBM/Red Hat
deal announced 3 months later.

